# going as a visitor and applying for a working holiday permit in canada....if possible



## cherub1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi there....i am flying out to Canada next Friday from England ....i am going as a visitor to stay with family for a few months.....im not sure if i can apply for my 1 year working holiday permit in canada or if i have to fly back to England to apply. I met an English guy in Canada who had applied when he was out there but ive spotted on a website that it implies that you have to fly back home to do it....very confusing!
Any advice would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The working holiday program is currently closed. So, no, you cannot apply.


----------



## cherub1 (Oct 12, 2011)

i meant for the 2012 applications which will hopefully open in January


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

AFAIK, you must apply from outside the country.


----------



## cherub1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you know if i need to wait out the whole 10 week processing time in England or can i fly back in once ive applied and stay in Canada until its processed...then fly into America and get the visa activated back in at the border


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I also believe you need to be resident in the country you are applying from for 6 continuous months prior to applying... I read that in another thread.


----------



## cherub1 (Oct 12, 2011)

do you know which thread you read this in?


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried to get a friend from China to be able to visit long term on this program and others. I was told before by a few people including an immigration lawyer the best way to come longer term is as a student. Take a course or a few with one of the summer or fall programs designed for foreign students. You won't be working, and it won't be a "holiday" as you will have to study but, you will have living arrangements and other benefits. It's the best way to be "approved" to stay a longer time. I'm not sure how much the "work holiday" program would help you as many young people here take the summer jobs and I think they will consider that you may be taking a space one of them needs.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi does anybody know if this programme accept's people with dependant children?. 
Also if it is only availible to UK residents? Thanks.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> Hi does anybody know if this programme accept's people with dependant children?.
> Also if it is only availible to UK residents? Thanks.


It is available to residents of UK and Ireland between the ages of 18-30 but the permit does not cover dependant children.

(Ireland may be aged 18-35.)

Children must obtain their own status and permits.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, I think this programme will re-open in January for 2012. If we are still having no luck with getting a Job Offer and positive LMO may well look at this option. Thanks again.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Some details regarding working holiday entry.

It's a one year program only. You have to leave the country after 1 year and re-apply, if your situation still meets the criteria.

You need to prove means and accommodation to support your child(ren) at point of entry or you could be denied.

"Your child may come to Canada with you. However, each of your dependants (spouse/common-law partner/child/children) will have to obtain his/her own status. At the time of applying, you must indicate that your child will come to Canada with you by:

Completing all the boxes in the appropriate column in section 1 of the IEC application form
Attaching 2 identity photos of your child, as per the requirements set out by Citizenship and Immigration Canada. These photos must be stapled to the bottom of your application form, face-up, next to yours
Attaching a legible photocopy of the identification pages of his/her passport (family name, given name(s), date of birth, issuance and expiry dates). If you would like your child to remain in Canada for as long as you, his/her passport must be valid long enough to cover this period

If your child is under 6 years old, he/she will be considered a visitor. He/she may attend nursery school, as per the system in place in your province/territory of stay. He/she will not have a student status. The Immigration Officer at a Canadian port of entry will ask you to prove that you will be able to provide for the needs of your child during your entire stay in Canada (financial means, fixed accommodation, who will take care of the child while you work, etc.). The duration of your child’s visitor status will also be decided at this stage by the Immigration Officer at the border.

If your child is over 6 years old, he/she is of schooling age. It will therefore be obligatory to obtain a study permit for your child before his/her entry to Canada in order for him/her to attend an educational institution in Canada. Your child will consequently have a “student” status. Apply for a study permit.

The Immigration Officer at a port of entry will ask you to prove that you will be able to provide for the needs of your child, who will be considered a student, throughout your entire stay in Canada (financial means, fixed accommodation, who will take care of the child while you work, etc.). The duration of your child’s status will also be decided at this stage by the Immigration Officer at the border."


----------



## Ni fhionngassa (Jan 1, 2013)

*Any more info on this?*



CARMAL said:


> Thanks, I think this programme will re-open in January for 2012. If we are still having no luck with getting a Job Offer and positive LMO may well look at this option. Thanks again.


Hey I'm from Ireland but my father is Canadian , 
My husband and I were thinking of moving to Canada and were wondering if it's possible for him to apply for a work permit when on a visit to Canada? 
We have four children but Im the only one with citizenship for Canada.
My sister said it's possible but Ithink the rules have changed recently?
Any info that would help would be great as ALL the forms and rules are very confusing ))))
Thanks 
Martha Ni Fhionngassa 
ohh and happy new year!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ni fhionngassa said:


> Hey I'm from Ireland but my father is Canadian ,
> My husband and I were thinking of moving to Canada and were wondering if it's possible for him to apply for a work permit when on a visit to Canada?
> We have four children but Im the only one with citizenship for Canada.
> My sister said it's possible but Ithink the rules have changed recently?
> ...


Do you have a Canadian passport?


----------



## Ni fhionngassa (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a citizenship certificate


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ni fhionngassa said:


> I have a citizenship certificate


As a citizen you may. Sponsor your husband and children. You should read:-
Sponsor your spouse, partner or children


----------

